# Probleme passage 10.3.9 à 10.4.11



## nadious (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Je viens d'actualiser mon OS, passant de 10.3.0 à 10.4.11;
En conséquence j'ai effectué toutes les mises à jour possibles; mais en voulant actualiser mon lecteur VLC et ayant téléchargé la derniere version disponible pour 10.4.11, le message suivant apparait lors de l'installation: "Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à écrire dans ce répértoire; Veuillez en choisir un autre" mais j'ai beau essayé d'en choisir un autre, le message revient...
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

quand on fait une maj ou un upgrade
il est vivement conseillé de faire une verification des autorisations
( car y a eu du mouvement en grand)

A faire
et aussi regarder les droits sur divers endroits du disque


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

nadious a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je viens d'actualiser mon OS, passant de 10.3.0 à 10.4.11;
> En conséquence j'ai effectué toutes les mises à jour possibles; mais en voulant actualiser mon lecteur VLC et ayant téléchargé la derniere version disponible pour 10.4.11, le message suivant apparait lors de l'installation: "Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à écrire dans ce répértoire; Veuillez en choisir un autre" mais j'ai beau essayé d'en choisir un autre, le message revient...
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
> ...



bonjour
Peut être simplement virer l'ancienne application VLC à la corbeille puis installer la dernière mouture. cordialement JP


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

c'est marrant j'aurai presque tendance à dire l'inverse
pas mal de gens preferent les anciens VLC 
( y a eu des soucis avec les derniers )

ceci dit virer le VLC installé et ses preferences est un bon début quelque soit la version qu'on mettra ensuite

( VLC donne  le script de poubellisation de prefs , dans le dmg)


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Février 2010)

La 1.0.1  était incorrecte (avec des problèmes dans les sous titrage notamment)  mais pour le moment je n'ai pas lu de plainte concernant la 1.0.5 ??


----------



## dapi (5 Février 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> La 1.0.1  était incorrecte (avec des problèmes dans les sous titrage notamment)  mais pour le moment je n'ai pas lu de plainte concernant la 1.0.5 ??


VLC à partie de la version 1 est réservé à Léopard, on ne peu dépasser la version 0.9.10 pour Tiger.


----------

